# CoronaVirus-19 Relief: $1,000 For Every American From the Trump Administration.



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

Tuesday, March 17, 2020

The reaction to the CoronaVirus-19 epidemic has caused (as you know) large disruptions in commerce. To offset the numerous layoffs and reductions in hours, the Trump Administration put in motion processes that would generate a $1,000 check for every U.S. citizen. Every month the National Emergency continues, will generate a check of $1,000...or adjusted higher/lower as the situation warrants.

""*Faced with an unprecedented economic crisis caused by the coronavirus outbreak, the Trump administration is considering sending most American adults a check for $1,000 as part of efforts to stimulate the economy and help workers whose jobs have been disrupted by business closures because of the pandemic.

"Americans need cash now, and the president wants to get cash now - and I mean in the next two weeks," Treasury Secretary Steven Munchin said at a White House briefing Tuesday*."" More at: https://www.buzzfeednews.com/article/salvadorhernandez/coronavirus-trump-mnuchin-1000-check-economy

It may take time to receive the money however, because Speaker of the House, Nancy Pelosi, is telling Congress to stay away from Washington D.C., beyond their scheduled return from vacation date, of March 23rd, due to the CoronaVirus. She will let them know when it's safe to return. The U.S. House must vote, in person, to approve the $1,000 payments...along with several other CoronaVirus-19 Crisis "relief" measures.

U.S. House May Not Come Back to Vote Before April: https://www.rollcall.com/2020/03/16...til-third-coronavirus-response-bill-is-ready/

AllenChicago


----------



## LyftUberFuwabolewa (Feb 7, 2019)

Only for "Americans"? Isn't anyone who lives in Central and South America also "Americans"? We need to share with all our southern neighbors. No person is illegal! ¡Viva la revolución! No Justice - No Peace!


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

AllenChicago said:


> Tuesday, March 17, 2020
> 
> The reaction to the CoronaVirus-19 epidemic has caused (as you know) large disruptions in commerce. To offset the numerous layoffs and reductions in hours, the Trump Administration put in motion processes that would generate a $1,000 check for every U.S. citizen. Every month the National Emergency continues, will generate a check of $1,000...or adjusted higher/lower as the situation warrants.
> 
> ...


They are actually talking about making an exception and being able to phone in. Last I read McConnell was holding this up.

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.ne...-coronavirus-relief-bill-senate-1492660?amp=1
https://washingtonmonthly.com/2020/03/17/mitch-mcconnell-is-running-scared/
https://www.google.com/amp/s/amp.cn...rk-from-home-coronavirus-mcconnell/index.html


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

trump trying to buy votes. he knows all americans who don't like him, like money


----------



## LyftUberFuwabolewa (Feb 7, 2019)

Apparently this money is going to be coming directly from Lyft and Uber.

When you get a phone call from someone claiming to be ith the company give them your platform login credentials.

They may also need your bank account and routing number and additionally the login credentials for your bank account as well.

Be sure to also give them your date of birth and your Social Security number.

If you would like to speed the process I have friends that work at both lift and Uber. If you want to send me all the above information I’ll be sure and pass it on.

Also, I just happen to be a Nigerian prince. More about that later.


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

buzzfeed? how about a real news source?


----------



## Sepelion (Oct 28, 2019)

Trump's language suggests this would go to employees that are in the service industry, he specifically says in his tweets today restaurant, hotel workers, etc.

I highly doubt this is going to help gig workers (Uber drivers) at all.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Trump gave a speech yesterday one of the things was he said he was going to try to get a handout for everyone.

So this isn't a rumor, whether it comes true or not I have no idea, but it was started by uncle Trumpster



Sepelion said:


> Trump's language suggests this would go to employees that are in the service industry, he specifically says in his tweets today restaurant, hotel workers, etc.
> 
> I highly doubt this is going to help gig workers (Uber drivers) at all.


It's looking like every American citizen over 18.


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

what about the undocumented? 

pretty sure you need to be a taxpayer to get some money.


----------



## The Entomologist (Sep 23, 2018)

Trump is taking a page out of Yang's playbook, it will work for reelection.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

njn said:


> what about the undocumented?
> 
> pretty sure you need to be a taxpayer to get some money.


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

AllenChicago said:


> Tuesday, March 17, 2020
> 
> The reaction to the CoronaVirus-19 epidemic has caused (as you know) large disruptions in commerce. To offset the numerous layoffs and reductions in hours, the Trump Administration put in motion processes that would generate a $1,000 check for every U.S. citizen. Every month the National Emergency continues, will generate a check of $1,000...or adjusted higher/lower as the situation warrants.
> 
> ...


The amount is up to $2,000 now. Scheduled mail or direct deposit date is April 6th.

https://www.dailywire.com/news/trump-stimulus-plan-to-give-2000-to-many-americans


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

AllenChicago said:


> Tuesday, March 17, 2020
> 
> The reaction to the CoronaVirus-19 epidemic has caused (as you know) large disruptions in commerce. To offset the numerous layoffs and reductions in hours, the Trump Administration put in motion processes that would generate a $1,000 check for every U.S. citizen. Every month the National Emergency continues, will generate a check of $1,000...or adjusted higher/lower as the situation warrants.
> 
> ...


Crumbs are my portion.....


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

AllenChicago said:


> The amount is up to $2,000 now. Scheduled mail or direct deposit date is April 6th.
> 
> https://www.dailywire.com/news/trump-stimulus-plan-to-give-2000-to-many-americans


Insanity.


----------



## wooha (Mar 17, 2020)

So basically Walmart Amazon and banks(landlords) will be getting $2000 from every American 24 hours after checks get there lol

I'll take it though

Hope the have a sign up page or direct deposit as my address not on file, homeless people who need it the most, how does one qualify or prove?

Wouldn't they save millions of dollars not printing & mailing checks, isn't most soc sec, food stamp, welfare done via direct deposit now? Been 20+ years since I used to buy food stamps for 50% off from the crack heads


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

LyftUberFuwabolewa said:


> Apparently this money is going to be coming directly from Lyft and Uber.


The Rohit-20 Emergency Act.


----------



## LyftUberFuwabolewa (Feb 7, 2019)

Boy I wish someone would stimulate my package...


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

LyftUberFuwabolewa said:


> Only for "Americans"? Isn't anyone who lives in Central and South America also "Americans"? We need to share with all our southern neighbors. No person is illegal! ¡Viva la revolución! No Justice - No Peace!


Jeezus H. Christ.........



The Entomologist said:


> Trump is taking a page out of Yang's playbook, it will work for reelection.


He was going to get re-elected regardless. :laugh: Because you see, Strutting Kitteh is _BOSS_.....










So yes. All thanks to the 100% do nothing Democrats. Who've broken their own records at complete incompetence by shooting themselves in the foot with their every, single, bum nuggetry enterprise to impeach and remove the POTUS from office. :roflmao:

Re-election is a forgone conclusion as it was for Obama in 2012. Stocking up on Orville Redenbacher and beer for the upcoming thrilla in Manila with POTUS v. Jiber Jaber Alzheimer Joe this fall.

Ah Joe. Raising a beer to the hope you'll better differentiate between Deng Xiaoping and Xi Jinping come this fall.... :smiles:

http://nypost.com/2020/02/25/biden-...-climate-accord-with-leader-who-died-in-1997/
And especially remember the difference between your wife and sister this time around. Because it seems a lot of southern Democrats either didn't mind based on regional, pop cultural hyper norms. Or didn't particularly care to enlighten you of this as they were too busy shafting Bernie in Alabama :roflmao:


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Or they can simply let people go back to work and stop scaring everyone for literally no reason at all.


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

I'd throw mine at the stock market right now. Big Lots, Spirit airlines, Discover, and maybe Disney. (BIG,SAVE,DFS,DIS) Buy low sell high. Maybe Hilton and Hyatt depending where they trade. Red Robin looked intresting too at less than $5, but it doesn't turn a profit anymore? I guess by the time we get the check stocks will recover some.


----------



## Vinny G (Mar 19, 2020)

AllenChicago said:


> Tuesday, March 17, 2020
> 
> The reaction to the CoronaVirus-19 epidemic has caused (as you know) large disruptions in commerce. To offset the numerous layoffs and reductions in hours, the Trump Administration put in motion processes that would generate a $1,000 check for every U.S. citizen. Every month the National Emergency continues, will generate a check of $1,000...or adjusted higher/lower as the situation warrants.
> 
> ...


I'll bet all those checks will go to the same address in Mar-a- lago.


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

Vinny G said:


> I'll bet all those checks will go to the same address in Mar-a- lago.


Won't this cause inflation? Here's 10 trillions dollars printed up and the price of Gold is down today. Gold and Silver have never gone to zero and their future looks bright here.


----------



## Vinny G (Mar 19, 2020)

June132017 said:


> Won't this cause inflation? Here's 10 trillions dollars printed up and the price of Gold is down today. Gold and Silver have never gone to zero and their future looks bright here.


We've been living on inflationary dollars for the past 40 years, it's now catching up to us. In a few weeks the Zimbabwe dollar will be worth more.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

I'm all for it, i don't know what the heck else to say to do for Florida. (or anywhere else that's heavily tourist based).

Unless someone has a recommendation on what to do for Florida?

Take the slowest week i've ever experienced and multiply that times 9 times worse.

But you guys have to look at it like this,

if they can keep people from getting evicted and keep them in the same city their job is in until that restaurant or bar can reopen....

Then they can go back to work and that restaurant can reopen.

As it stands more and more places are shutting down nation wide. Just saw on the news that auto plants are shutting down.



June132017 said:


> Won't this cause inflation? Here's 10 trillions dollars printed up and the price of Gold is down today. Gold and Silver have never gone to zero and their future looks bright here.


They aren't printing money, they are going to borrow it from somewhere to pay for it.


----------



## JohnnyBravo836 (Dec 5, 2018)

It's not the dumbest idea President Manchurian has endorsed, but that's only because he has endorsed so many other incredibly stupid ideas. It's a ridiculously stupid idea. There should be targeted unemployment benefits for those who are actually losing work because of this, and a moratorium on rent, mortgage and loan payments. Why should Mike Bloomberg, Jared Kushner, etc., get checks, which will only be finally paid for years from now, with interest, by our children and grandchildren? If there's still a country then, anyway. It is, though, another beautiful opportunity for those whose lives revolve around greed to wet their beaks yet again at the expense of the working people.


----------



## Vinny G (Mar 19, 2020)

Does anyone really think that this money is going to the general public, I’ll wager it’ll end up in the top 1% pockets. Remember this, Trump LIES.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Vinny G said:


> Does anyone really think that this money is going to the general public, I'll wager it'll end up in the top 1% pockets. Remember this, Trump LIES.


Then don't cash your check.


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

njn said:


> what about the undocumented?
> 
> pretty sure you need to be a taxpayer to get some money.


Maybe 20 years ago we got a tax refund. My neighbor complained he didn't get a check.

I asked him if he paid taxes?
Oh hell no was the answer.

I didn't bother to explain


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Take the slowest week i've ever experienced and multiply that times 9 times worse.


I left Florida around March 2nd. Just dumb luck I guess.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

The Entomologist said:


> Trump is taking a page out of Yang's playbook, it will work for reelection.


Bush did it BEFORE.

Nothing New.

Obama did it for Auto Industry.
" Cash for Clunkers"

Still had G.M. & CHRYSTLER GO BANKRUPT.

STILL NEEDED BAILOUTS.


----------



## Tismi (Dec 21, 2019)

LyftUberFuwabolewa said:


> Only for "Americans"? Isn't anyone who lives in Central and South America also "Americans"? We need to share with all our southern neighbors. No person is illegal! ¡Viva la revolución! No Justice - No Peace!


Revolution? Justice? Peace,? You mean to have no boarders? So this country can become like the ones you left? Why not Harp on that Gov. from which your running from?


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Bart McCoy said:


> trump trying to buy votes. he knows all americans who don't like him, like money


Yeah and those sorry asses who do nothing but complain about everything the Man ever does.. will be fighting for their spot in the front of the line expecting their check.... Benedict Arnold ass people.. I hate Trump he sux... Oooh? Wait he's giving us money??? I want some.....

Idiots...



JohnnyBravo836 said:


> It's not the dumbest idea President Manchurian has endorsed, but that's only because he has endorsed so many other incredibly stupid ideas. It's a ridiculously stupid idea. There should be targeted unemployment benefits for those who are actually losing work because of this, and a moratorium on rent, mortgage and loan payments. Why should Mike Bloomberg, Jared Kushner, etc., get checks, which will only be finally paid for years from now, with interest, by our children and grandchildren? If there's still a country then, anyway. It is, though, another beautiful opportunity for those whose lives revolve around greed to wet their beaks yet again at the expense of the working people.


And here we go.. this putz will be in the front of the line expecting his check from President Manchurian as he says.... How bout stand for what you believe... Protest and don't take the money.... Morons... Basically smacking the face of the hand that feeds you... May you and all who think like you... Lose your job, get evicted, and end up homeless living in your car trying to Uber your way back up the food chain....nothing would make me happier.... Please come back here often and tell us about your gym membership where you take showers and store your belongings... We really want to know about it...

So we can laugh at your dumb arse...


----------



## Bob Reynolds (Dec 20, 2014)

If you don't like Trump then don't cash the check. It's that simple.


----------



## LyftUberFuwabolewa (Feb 7, 2019)

Tismi said:


> Revolution? Justice? Peace,? You mean to have no boarders? So this country can become like the ones you left? Why not Harp on that Gov. from which your running from?


Hey Hey, Ho Ho, undocumented people don't have to go!

When you look at the earth from space you can see there are no borders. It's just one big steamy communal bath house.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

This is being done because people are afraid of catching a cold.

Makes sense to me.


----------



## MajorBummer (Aug 10, 2019)

$ 1000 per person is just not true.
They will give out money based on your income.
The less you make,the less you get
That means,the people that need it the most,will get the least help.
Yeah that makes sense.

Update: 145 people dead out of 
330.000.000
More people die from falling of ladders every year. I have a ladder. Can we shut down the country for that please and get a check?


----------



## Bob Reynolds (Dec 20, 2014)




----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Doesn't look like "Every American" is going to be getting it. Individuals making over 75k get nothing and families over 150k get nothing. Don't for a moment think if you own a home, have a family, and live in NY, SF,LA or most major cities that you are "wealthy" on 151k or a single person making $76k.

Another screwing to those that pay most of the taxes.


----------



## JohnnyBravo836 (Dec 5, 2018)

Dekero said:


> And here we go.. this putz will be in the front of the line expecting his check from President Manchurian as he says.... How bout stand for what you believe... Protest and don't take the money.... Morons... Basically smacking the face of the hand that feeds you... May you and all who think like you... Lose your job, get evicted, and end up homeless living in your car trying to Uber your way back up the food chain....nothing would make me happier.... Please come back here often and tell us about your gym membership where you take showers and store your belongings... We really want to know about it...
> 
> So we can laugh at your dumb arse...


My wife and I own our home free and clear, so I won't be homeless. I'm also retired, so I can't lose my job. I also quit driving a year ago and I'll never be going back to Ubering. If the checks to _every single American_ do go out -- and I hope they never do -- I'll be giving mine to the Biden campaign, which will seem like poetic justice.

For those who are spreading the "this is yet another hoax to try and hurt the President" disinformation, I won't be shedding any tears if they can't get hooked up to a ventilator two months from now.


----------



## Retired Senior (Sep 12, 2016)

June132017 said:


> I'd throw mine at the stock market right now. Big Lots, Spirit airlines, Discover, and maybe Disney. (BIG,SAVE,DFS,DIS) Buy low sell high. Maybe Hilton and Hyatt depending where they trade. Red Robin looked intresting too at less than $5, but it doesn't turn a profit anymore? I guess by the time we get the check stocks will recover some.


 Not BITCOIN? 
You seem to be betting that after weeks - if not months - of "social distancing", the American public would be ready for some vacation time. I suppose that is as good a plan as any.


----------



## simtek130 (Mar 12, 2020)

Sepelion said:


> Trump's language suggests this would go to employees that are in the service industry, he specifically says in his tweets today restaurant, hotel workers, etc.
> 
> I highly doubt this is going to help gig workers (Uber drivers) at all.


So the proposal I heard about goes to people making 75K and less..... if a married couple makes less than 150K they each get $1000 and some number for each kid... I can't remember what it was $500 each or something like that. if a single mom makes 77K she gets something less than 1K so I heard there was some squabble on capital hill over that. I also heard that it liable to take longer than a couple weeks to figure it out.


----------



## MajorBummer (Aug 10, 2019)

The worst part is that self employed like us cant collect unemployment.Been there tried that.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

MajorBummer said:


> The worst part is that self employed like us cant collect unemployment.Been there tried that.


which is why we need to be employees with a union contract


----------



## flattenmycurve (Mar 19, 2020)

uberdriverfornow said:


> which is why we need to be employees with a union contract


I'm cool with independent contractor status with details of my contracts & legal wages or option to set my own with a regulated lowest amount you can set

If you don't get a W-2 you won't get anything unless you actually get covid then Uber Lyft will give you 2 weeks pay based of your last 6 months of earnings

Uber Lyft drivers are screwed without a W-2


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

flattenmycurve said:


> I'm cool with independent contractor status with details of my contracts & legal wages or option to set my own with a regulated lowest amount you can set
> 
> If you don't get a W-2 you won't get anything unless you actually get covid then Uber Lyft will give you 2 weeks pay based of your last 6 months of earnings
> 
> Uber Lyft drivers are screwed without a W-2


California has ruled that drivers are employees. New Jersey has ruled Uber drivers qualify for unemployment insurance.

A W-2 has nothing to do with eligibility for UI. An employee that is misclassified as an independent contractor wouldn't get one.

Employees pay ZERO in to Unemploymment insurance it is TOTALLY funded by the employer.

Things have changed, you should try again. And keep appealing, don't give up on the first denial.


----------



## flattenmycurve (Mar 19, 2020)

observer said:


> California has ruled that drivers are employees. New Jersey has ruled Uber drivers qualify for unemployment insurance.
> 
> A W-2 has nothing to do with eligibility for UI. An employee that is misclassified as an independent contractor wouldn't get one.
> 
> ...


I'm not unemployed & I'll go back to selling drugs & pim pin before I accept anything from the amerikkkan government unless it's the 40 acres & a mule I'm owed and the mule can be a car lol I'm not stupid but they can keep their pennies acting like they care

That's just 2 states there's 48 others that now aren't concerned about Uber Lyft drivers, in ancient history I was fired from a job in an at will state & after an appeal was awarded 6 months unemployment so I'm sure I could but not worth my time nor do I want to be in their corrupt system I've moved on they don't represent me nor do they care about me & I'm fine with that as the feelings mutual

Worse case scenario I'll live down by the river in a van lol


----------

